# So lame and So frustrated -.-



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

To narrow.it down shortly.

Went to petsmart got a light. brought it home(after I made sure it fit). Put it in the fixture.plugged it in and WA-LAAA! .....it doesn't work. AT ALL.


So this means I need to get a new fixture all together...


But on a good note I got some root tabs for my amazon sword and a peacock fern :3


Im most likely going back this weekend and I just got a $5 off coupon from Martha Stewart!
When I do go back I'm getting the fixture, possibly the master test kit (why so expensiiive >.<)
AMD I really REALLY want a moss ball! They are so cute!
And I bought a friend of mine a nerite or a zebra snail, not sure which, for bringing me C: 



P.S
I was thinking it might be the starter but it doesn't have one!


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Are you certain it is the fixture and not the bulb?
Also if you got one of the TopFin kits, it should have a "lifetime warranty" on it.


----------



## Wendyjo (Oct 19, 2012)

Just FYI but peacock fern isn't an aquatic plant as far as I know.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

oooooo
Root tabs are a pain. Don't use those. ick! I would attempt to use some of this instead of the tabs http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753891&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No
And maybe some of this: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753921&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No
Expensive, but one of the best and will last you a long time if you're treating less than 50 gallons a week. Even then, 1 large bottle will last a while.

And yes peacock fern is not aquatic. Unless you have 90% of it out of water, it will wither and die in your tank.


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> Are you certain it is the fixture and not the bulb?
> Also if you got one of the TopFin kits, it should have a "lifetime warranty" on it.



It's not TopFin, it's ALL-GLASS AQUARIUM INC. [Fluorescent light reflecter]
That's the thing, I'm not sure at all! I bought my aquarium off craigslist and that was with it.


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> oooooo
> Root tabs are a pain. Don't use those. ick! I would attempt to use some of this instead of the tabs http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753891&f=PAD%2FpsNotAvailInUS%2FNo
> And maybe some of this: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753921&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No
> Expensive, but one of the best and will last you a long time if you're treating less than 50 gallons a week. Even then, 1 large bottle will last a while.
> ...



Whats so bad with root tabs? I just hear if they aren't deep enough into the substrate they will leak into the water column and make it murky. 
And I can't bring it back because I lost my receipt -.-

...hopefully it's in my friends car


and that sucks so bad about the fern!!! >.<

Why the hell do they sell them as aquatic? I need to find my receipt asap!


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

ItsKourtneyYoC8 said:


> Whats so bad with root tabs? I just hear if they aren't deep enough into the substrate they will leak into the water column and make it murky.
> And I can't bring it back because I lost my receipt -.-
> 
> ...hopefully it's in my friends car
> ...


I've heard nothing but bad experiences with them with users go to agitate or change substrate. They get all that murky and icky stuff. I think 1 user had to replace her ENTIRE sand substrate because the smell of rotten eggs would not leave her tank.

Most pet stores will allow an exchange with receipt.

I believe they sell them that way for the same reason they sell cages way to small for the rabbits and guinea pigs they sell. To get money. These days pet stores care more about getting money than the health and well being of pets. There are a few associates who do care for your pets, but the company as a whole only cares about money.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

That sucks that you have to replace your fixture. Their not exactly cheap. Maybe you can get a glass canopy/and light strip. This way if it happens again you can just replace the light strip and not the whole thing.


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> That sucks that you have to replace your fixture. Their not exactly cheap. Maybe you can get a glass canopy/and light strip. This way if it happens again you can just replace the light strip and not the whole thing.


I do have one of those glass things that goes on the top and it folds over or lays flat.
What price range is a light strip? I'd rather one of those if they have them in 16"


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11148103&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No


These are the root tabs I have.


----------



## Eggbert (Sep 8, 2012)

Zebra snails and nerits are one in the same.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Theres a 2.5 gallon one http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754547&f=PAD%2FpsNotAvailInUS%2FNo
Personally, having one smaller than my tank would bug me

Still looking....


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> Theres a 2.5 gallon one http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754547&f=PAD%2FpsNotAvailInUS%2FNo
> Personally, having one smaller than my tank would bug me
> 
> Still looking....


I need fluorescent though. I already have incandescent lights and they areen't strong enough because my aquarium is too tall.
And it has to be 16'. Anything else is too big or too small -.-
I love my tank but finding stuff for it is difficult...


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

Anyon have experience with LED? Is it good for plants?


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

Anyon have experience with LED lights? Are they good for plants?
I know they are expensive. Just curious


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

My moss ball isnt cute at all XD I took it apart and am using it to culture scuds, black worms and other critters.... it has worms digging through it


----------



## paloverde (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, i'm not sure just how much you can spend on lighting, if you want to go with the most bang for your $, I would just put the glass canopy on the tank and go to Lowes or whatever and get a shop drop light or two, put in a 24 watt 6500k cfl or two and just put them right over or on the glass.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Also root tabs are fine to use. I have used Seachem root tabs as well as these blood and bone Aussie made ones. Because they gradually break down, if you don't bury them properly or you disturb the substrate they are in they can leech out slightly into the water column and sometimes give off a slightly 'rotten egg' smell.

However, my clay blood and bone ones have come right out of the substrate and my plants just grow over the top of them and have not had any issues with water quality or clarity because of it. 

I always use root tabs for plants like swords and crypts. Flourite itself is just an inert, clay based substrate. All it is good for is pulling nutrients out of the water column and into the substrate. So if you are not dosing fertilisers it is really going to do zilch for your plants.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

You dont NEED an fluorescent light strip.
You can use an incandescent light strip, just put in a fluorescent bulb. I've been doing that between 6months to a year.


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

aokashi said:


> My moss ball isnt cute at all XD I took it apart and am using it to culture scuds, black worms and other critters.... it has worms digging through it



HAHA! Thats still cool you can use them for stuff like that! I've heard about people using them to make carpets too!


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

paloverde said:


> Well, i'm not sure just how much you can spend on lighting, if you want to go with the most bang for your $, I would just put the glass canopy on the tank and go to Lowes or whatever and get a shop drop light or two, put in a 24 watt 6500k cfl or two and just put them right over or on the glass.



Do you know if they have any 16"

Thats all I can use.
I mean I can get a bigger one but it won't look right and it will be too big.


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Also root tabs are fine to use. I have used Seachem root tabs as well as these blood and bone Aussie made ones. Because they gradually break down, if you don't bury them properly or you disturb the substrate they are in they can leech out slightly into the water column and sometimes give off a slightly 'rotten egg' smell.
> 
> However, my clay blood and bone ones have come right out of the substrate and my plants just grow over the top of them and have not had any issues with water quality or clarity because of it.
> 
> I always use root tabs for plants like swords and crypts. Flourite itself is just an inert, clay based substrate. All it is good for is pulling nutrients out of the water column and into the substrate. So if you are not dosing fertilisers it is really going to do zilch for your plants.



Well I won't me messing with the substrate unless I'm adding a plant but I'd empty all of the water out first so the soil doesn't go everywhere/


----------



## paloverde (Nov 9, 2012)

ItsKourtneyYoC8 said:


> Do you know if they have any 16"
> 
> Thats all I can use.
> I mean I can get a bigger one but it won't look right and it will be too big.


Sorry my bad, I wasn't really clear ...by shop light I was referring to the cone type that you use a screw in lamp in... google incandescent portable work light
they are super cheap to buy, and with a 24 watt 6500k cfl or two you could grow just about anything.


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

paloverde said:


> Sorry my bad, I wasn't really clear ...by shop light I was referring to the cone type that you use a screw in lamp in... google incandescent portable work light
> they are super cheap to buy, and with a 24 watt 6500k cfl or two you could grow just about anything.



I have one of those but the use up a lot of electricity supposedly, right?

I just got a new lamp and am using the bulb I had in that light. It might fit those requirements. I like the glass but I'm not sure about the cone. I'll try it out, thank you C:


----------



## paloverde (Nov 9, 2012)

A 24 watt cfl will use ..24 watts so no it's very cheap to run.


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

paloverde said:


> A 24 watt cfl will use ..24 watts so no it's very cheap to run.



Cool, I'll test it out when i get off work.
I can't bring anything back becauseI lost the reciept so I'm going to keep the bulb in case I need it in the long run and I really like the peacock fern so I'm going to plant it.
Could I plant it in a vase?


----------



## paloverde (Nov 9, 2012)

You bought the lamp ( the one that fizzled out) oh, they will take it back without a receipt....take it back and if the sales clerk says no kindly ask for the manager. You might not get cash back, they may give store credit... still better than nothing.


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

paloverde said:


> You bought the lamp ( the one that fizzled out) oh, they will take it back without a receipt....take it back and if the sales clerk says no kindly ask for the manager. You might not get cash back, they may give store credit... still better than nothing.


Not the lamp, but the bulb.
The fixture came with the aquarium I bought from someone on Craigslist.
Maybe they will let me trade bulbs...0.o


----------



## paloverde (Nov 9, 2012)

English isn't my first language, sorry by lamp I meant bulb... and yes if it was a dud maybe a new one will solve all of the problems.


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

paloverde said:


> English isn't my first language, sorry by lamp I meant bulb... and yes if it was a dud maybe a new one will solve all of the problems.



It's all gravy C:

I'm going to try that and if it still doesn't work then it's obvious it's the fixture.
I'm still going to test the other fixture I have just in case I change my mind. lol


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

The.bulb is 65 watts 120v. It says SYLVANIA 485 lumens dl flood...

And the one I bought from petamart is Aqueon full spectrum daylight 8000k 15" 14 watt T8 freshwater


----------



## paloverde (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh gosh, that is a flood light and not good for plants. Exchange the light bulb that fizzled out, if the 2nd light bulb fizzles out also we will then re visit the home improvement cfl 6500k light bulb thing.


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

paloverde said:


> Oh gosh, that is a flood light and not good for plants. Exchange the light bulb that fizzled out, if the 2nd light bulb fizzles out also we will then re visit the home improvement cfl 6500k light bulb thing.


I'll switch out.bulbs and if that.doeant work I think I'm just going to.buy a strip or something
Thanks for your help C:


Do you know any threads explaining good organisms and bad organisms in a NPT?


----------



## Wendyjo (Oct 19, 2012)

Errrr, what kind of organisms do you mean?


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

Wendyjo said:


> Errrr, what kind of organisms do you mean?



I'm not sure..lol they are teeny tiny barely noticeable. I just noticed them 20 minutes ago. They are white and have what looks like two tails....I don't mind them if they are harmless.


----------



## paloverde (Nov 9, 2012)

Harmless...


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

Do they have A name? Or are there any threads that tall know of? They are pretty interesting to watch. >.<


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

cyclops


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

You might review OldFishLady's NPT threads for tips and tricks. There are plenty of them.

Any desk lamp using a 6500K spiral CFL is better than the hassle you're having right now.

Petstores do seem to overcharge on API master test kits so, although I'd rather shop locally (in case of refunds/returns), I can't pass on this deal from Amazon:
Amazon.com: API Freshwater Master Test Kit: Pet Supplies

Add a $5 doodad and get free shipping.

WoW...the price just went down. Make that a $10 doodad. 

I think I'm going to get two, because they're half the price of Petco.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Double check this with Aokashi or someone more familiar with plants, but....

Even though that peacock fern won't do as a submerged aquarium plant, you might use it emerged, with the leaves in the air. Emergent plants remove a _lot_ of ammonia, more than most submerged plants.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Hallyx said:


> You might review OldFishLady's NPT threads for tips and tricks. There are plenty of them.
> 
> Any desk lamp using a 6500K spiral CFL is better than the hassle you're having right now.
> 
> ...


Thats one heck of a deal. How much does the total have to be to get free shipping? $20?

ETA: I found it. Tanks!


----------

